# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Kinh ngạc nghệ thuật vẽ tranh 3D  nhìn như thật

## yeuhanoi

*Hãy thử tưởng tượng, nếu một buổi sáng, bạn đi học hoặc đi làm trên những con đường như thế này…?!* 

Nghệ thuật vẽ tranh trên đường phố còn xa lạ ở Việt Nam nhưng nó đã có cả chặng đường dài phát triển ở châu Âu. Những cuộc thi vẽ tranh trên đường phố thường xuyên được tổ chức ở các nước như Đức, Anh, Pháp, Italy… Nghệ thuật vẽ tranh đường phố ở châu Âu đã đạt đến trình độ bậc thầy. Những họa sỹ đam mê vẽ tranh đường phố đã có bước tiến vượt bậc với nghệ thuật vẽ tranh 3D. Những bức tranh 3D được vẽ bằng những công thức toán học tỉ mỉ và phải tuyệt đối chính xác đến từng mi-li-mét. Hãy cùng chiêm ngưỡng những con đường nghệ thuật này:

_Những họa sỹ vẽ tranh đường phố thường mất trung bình 1-2 tuần cho một bức vẽ._ 

_Tuy nhiên, với chất liệu chính là phấn và chì, những bức vẽ tuyệt đẹp như thế này chỉ cần một cơn mưa là bị xóa sạch._

_Những bức vẽ 3D có khả năng tạo ảo giác cho người xem_

_Với nghệ thuật vẽ tranh 3D (3D Pavement Art) các họa sỹ đã tạo nên những đường phố kỳ diệu._

_
Hãy thử tưởng tượng, nếu một buổi sáng, bạn đi học hoặc đi làm trên những con đường như thế này._

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ôi chụp ảnh ở đây thì thật là độc đáo
Nhưng mà nghe nói là chỉ 1 trận mưa là trôi hết

----------

